# How Sangria Saves Me



## Azaleah (May 28, 2008)

So most of you do not know, but I have been battling depression and anxiety problems since high school, and as I have gotten older, though I have learned more ways to cope, my problems have gotten worse and worse. Today I fell into a depression and slept most of the day, but I knew I had to get up and feed my animals. I made my daily salads (2 bearded dragon salads, 2 uromastyx salads, the tortoise salad) and I chopped up some cherries for my red tegu, Sangria. This is one of Sangria's favorite meals of the week (aside from scrambled eggs and chicken gizzards). I took him into his little feeding pen and offered him his bowl of cherries, and he gobbled them down happily.

When he was finished eating, I picked him up out of his enclosure, and he looked at me with the same eyes that my dogs look at me: a look of love and commitment. Today is the first day that I am finally starting to feel that he really TRUSTS me, rather than just tolerates me. 

I looked down and noticed I have cherry juice squirted on my arm. It made me smile. For the first time in a long time, I was able to pull out of a depression because of a little tegu and some cherries.


----------



## dorton (May 28, 2008)

Thats cool, Its amazing what animals can do for us.


----------



## leoares27 (May 29, 2008)

depression sucks!! The "easiest" things seem so...crappy
glad your tegu helped (with the aid of cherries


----------



## DaveDragon (May 29, 2008)

That's a great story! Our reptiles keep us going with our daily insanity of working full time jobs (wife is actually tutoring after school for another 20 hours per week) and our 3 young kids. Actually I think my life revolves more around the reptiles than the family!

Hopefully we can meet you before you move to NY and sneak in a couple of Tegus!


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the story. They really are intelligent.


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

My animals are what keep me going. I was battling depression while in military school, and a mild case of PTS when I came out. My mother would bring Squishy, my female bp up for me to feed her once a week. She really made things better. I always had her to look forward to.

Now, whenever there is screaming and yelling in my house, I usually go in to my room, lock the door, put on some trance music, and take out my reptiles. If I REALLY need to get out, I take either my bp or my chacoan to the park for some fresh air and a little bit of roaming.

They really make things better.


----------



## Azaleah (May 29, 2008)

It really is amazing what they can do for us... and its pretty sad that so many people don't believe them to be as much "pets" as cats or dogs.

And Dave, I might be moving soon, but I wont be gone FOREVER. After all, my boyfriend lives in CT still and I love it up there. You may not be able to come to me, but I could always come steal-- i mean see-- your blue tegus!


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 29, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that. I love stories like that because I too am always telling people that reptiles are as great of pets as cats and dogs. So where in ny are moving to if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## angelrose (May 29, 2008)

I want to thank you for sharing that story. after dealing with some rude people in the city, then come home take off the suit and let everybody out and just roll around on the floor with them; it makes me smile and laugh at the same time.

yes, they are very special.


----------



## Nero (May 29, 2008)

I know the feeling I go through the same crap everyday dealing with tourist, hookers, pimps, pretty much the scum of mankind. My reps really bring out the joy in me and I isolate myself on my off days and just hang out with my reps. Living in Las Vegas isnt easy people thing its funland 24/7 its only a good city to visit but not to live in. All the temptation is out here. and its in your face everyday. I use to be a habitual gambler and drinker. Now I do it for entertainment if I even go out.


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

Nero said:


> I know the feeling I go through the same crap everyday dealing with tourist, hookers, pimps, pretty much the scum of mankind.



what do you do nero?


----------



## Nero (May 29, 2008)

I bartend on the strip been doing it for years its burning me out


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

Wow, that's gotta be stressful, Nero. Hey, any time you want a vacation, come out to San Diego, and we'll have a party. Rooming will be free. Oh, only one condition: you bring your animals, or at least a few of them.


----------



## Azaleah (May 29, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> I'm so happy to hear that. I love stories like that because I too am always telling people that reptiles are as great of pets as cats and dogs. So where in ny are moving to if you don't mind me asking.



I am moving to Yonkers to go back to college (finally)


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 29, 2008)

Oh ok well I'm glad to hear that and congrats on going back to college that's great that your doing that for yourself. So your taking all your reps with you to college


----------



## Nero (May 29, 2008)

Heck ya I'll come out anyone ever comes to Vegas Let me know I got some decent hook ups for some bars and clubs (well I use to anyways). I've been wanting to go to SD for a long time. I tried to go last year when the Chargers and Lions were playing but I couldnt get tickets.


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

You are more than welcome to come out, just let me know and we'll make plans ahead of time!


----------



## Azaleah (May 29, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Oh ok well I'm glad to hear that and congrats on going back to college that's great that your doing that for yourself. So your taking all your reps with you to college



I am getting an apartment near school so I can take them with me. I am looking at a nice 2 bedroom now. One bedroom would be for me, the other for my animals .


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 29, 2008)

wow well im really glad your doing good for yourself even though i dont know you personally and i wish you the best on your depression as well. i guess the animals are gonna be lucky to have a room all to themselves. what is your major going to be???


----------



## Azaleah (May 30, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> wow well im really glad your doing good for yourself even though i dont know you personally and i wish you the best on your depression as well. i guess the animals are gonna be lucky to have a room all to themselves. what is your major going to be???



Biology


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Sounds good well once again I'm glad for you hope everything turns out good for you. Hey I might be adopting another tegu but I'm not sure just yet but ill let you know if you want you can pm me and we can talk some more.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

very heart warming


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Lol well I am a very kind hearted person. I am very fortunate and thankful for having a really good job and I'm always a giving person to people who I think deserve things and are doing good for themselves. I just adpoted a hybrid tegu to Lexi because she seemed like a really nice person when I got to know her.


----------

